# NEW LIKE AND SHARE SYSTEM explained



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

OUR FORUM ADMINISTRATOR has introduced a new reputation system on the site which will make it easier to find some of the best posts within a thread. 

The new *"Like" *system allows members to quickly show their approval and liking for another members post. 
Each post on the site now has a "like" link displayed after the text. 
If clicked a "Like Point" is added the poster's account, to the post and the to the thread


There is also a new *"Share"* link after the text of each post on the site. 

When hovering over this link members will see options to quickly share the post with their friends and followers on popular social networks like Facebook and Twitter.


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice one


----------

